# How to attract Hogs?



## DonkeyWrangler18 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have heard a bunch of different ways to attract hogs such as pooring wine in a hole, dumping old fruit in a hole. I was wondering if anybody has ever tried any of these things or other tactics to attract hogs and how it worked?


----------



## 6722 (Jan 21, 2009)

Dig a knee deep hole in the ground with post-hole diggers. Pour in a half bucket of corn. Pour water or beer on the corn. Hogs will dig it all up untill its gone


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

you don't have to get fancy just throw out some corn, they will find it but so will the deer and turkey.


----------



## fishing with carl childers (Oct 3, 2007)

i tried that beer in the hole trick before......all i ended up luring in was old bob, the local drunk.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

wait til closing time.....they'll be there! :letsdrink


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

have heard many people talk about hole in ground with post hole digger kinda makes it to where cant eat it all up in 1 sitting but u need to find there main crossing and put it just off there path that is what im gonna do i will write again on here later to let u know if works if u try it let me know ur success? i would also throw corn all over ground in area to make sure its found.after 1st or second kill they do smartin up quite a bit


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I swear this works.

If you've killed a wild pig you will have noticed the massive lice infestations some of them have.

So, if you will bury a post (old creosote, phone pole works great) and leave about 3 feet sticking out of the ground. Then pour diesel fuel on the post.

They will come to the post to scratch on it. It gets rid of the bugs. They will wear a post out over the course of a few years. You only have to pour some fuel on the post once a month or so after they get used to using it.

One guy I know hunts commercial for hogs, and puts ladder stands up over these posts. He guarantees the hunt and doesn't strike out much.

Much cheaper than corn and builds a "habit" that makes hogs easier to hunt. Of course you need to put the posts near trails. And a little corn near by won't hurt either,

Happy hoggin!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

the packets of Kool Aid (strawberry) burried in layers works


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

> *hjorgan (2/23/2009)*I swear this works.
> 
> If you've killed a wild pig you will have noticed the massive lice infestations some of them have.
> 
> ...


x2...........Burnt oil too and it's cheaper. It really does work. A creosote crosstie covered, soaked in burnt oil works wonders. Any kind of pole as long as it's saturated to last awhile. It becomes their favorite scratchin' post.


----------



## TGillman (Oct 19, 2007)

> How to attract Hogs?




Be careful what you wish for...


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

ive ready about the burnt oil before. are you talking used motor oil? or oil thrown on the log and then burn it?


----------



## TGillman (Oct 19, 2007)

Used motor oil will work... Or diesel will work probably better...


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

burnt motor on an ol stump will work. something we do is go to like winn dixie or some grocery store and ask the people for the fruit that is not good enough to sale. they usually have plenty. we always got bananas cause you can smell them a mile away and deer wont mess with them


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Oct 17, 2007)

Why do you even want to attract hogs to your property? Or are you trying to get rid of them?


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

> *hebegb (2/23/2009)*wait til closing time.....they'll be there! :letsdrink


That's funny right there...


----------



## DonkeyWrangler18 (Aug 26, 2008)

> *Catfish Hunter (2/23/2009)*Why do you even want to attract hogs to your property? Or are you trying to get rid of them?


Well I know i know i have a lot of them because of trail cam pics, and my buddy was almost attacked by a pack but i never can seem to locate them or get them to come out into the plots during the day time so im just simply trying to lure them out during the daytime hours so i can try and kill some.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *hebegb (2/23/2009)*wait til closing time.....they'll be there! :letsdrink



bahahaha SWAMP MOOSE!

koolaid packets poured directly onto the ground. AWESOME


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

used cooking oil works great too. pour on stump or directly on the ground. they'll find it.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet potatoes, busted up pumpkins, wet soured corn all work well


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I hear that Genes lounge has found the perfect trick to attract hogs and cougars.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *amberj (2/24/2009)*I hear that Genes lounge has found the perfect trick to attract hogs and cougars.


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL,,,, My office is right next door. Thinking of doing a "Best Of" from the security camera recordings and selling it on e-bay...........

Sorry to derail, but just couldn't help it.......... Good luck with those hog'z.........


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

i don't know about this area, but down in the gulf hammock area we use molasses. we do it in the 'glades too, but it tends to bring more swamp rats than anything else. we soak some corn in molasses and water and grind it up in the chum churn. then mix it with the rest of the molasses and use the post hole method. it works like a vooodoo charm on a swamp creature.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

100LBS OF CORN AND 1 BEER IN A DRUM LET SIT FOR 1 WEEK BURY ABOUT 2FT. BE THERE THAT EVENING FOR THE KILL!!!


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Oct 17, 2007)

Three Words "Night Vision Scope"


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Burying a 5 gallon bucket full of rotten fish heads/carcasses leaving a couple above ground will bring them in the same day too.


----------

